# Has anyone ever had this pain?



## TM26 (Mar 12, 2007)

I usually stick to the make up section on here, but I am hoping that perhaps someone has gone through this to. I woke up around 2:30am with *severe* pains in the middle of my upper abdomen, right underneath the breast bone. It is a constant pain, but seems to be worse if I move, ly down or take a deep breath. At times it feels unbearable
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I have taken tylenol which did not help. I have two small children asleep upstairs (one that has school tomorrow) so I don't want to go to the ER unless absolutely necessary. Has anyone ever had this? What helped with the pain.
Thank you


----------



## redambition (Mar 12, 2007)

if it's not getting better, see a doctor. abdominal pain can be caused by a huge number of things.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, see a doctor.  Online diagnosis by non-medically qualified people isn't a good way forward.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 12, 2007)

It could be anything from acid reflux to appedicitis! Good luck, feel better!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_It could be anything from acid reflux to appedicitis! Good luck, feel better!_

 
Unlikely to be appendicitis - that causes waves of pain in the right iliac fossa rather than substernally


----------



## jenii (Mar 12, 2007)

Um, how severe? Is it so severe that you can't breathe, and can't think? On the pain scale, what level is it? If it's a 10, you might have gallstones. I had to get my gallbladder out a few years back, because I kept being hospitalized with that pain.

But, actually... If you can even talk about it right now, it's probably not that. Gallbladder attacks are completely incapacitating.

Could just be really severe heartburn (yes, it DOES get that bad!). Try Gaviscon. That works really well when I get bad heartburn.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Unlikely to be appendicitis - that causes waves of pain in the right iliac fossa rather than substernally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am not really sure what those words mean(maybe laymen's terms would be better!) I had my appendix removed 2 years ago and it started on the left side, radiated to the middle then finally to the right side. Constant PAIN, actually for a few days.  When if finally errupted,I was nauseas and I couldn't lift my right let at all(of course at 2am with the twins sound asleep, off we go to the ER).  It was a constant pain the only waves were from nausea!  

I was thinking maybe heartburn( I swear when I was pregnant I thought I was going to die, turned out to be heartburn! OUCH)  Try some milk while waiting to go to the doctors.  Also, I know it sounds silly to say but gas can really cause pain when it builds up, try antacids.  If it persists absolutely call your Dr.  

Feel better


----------



## angelar1975 (Mar 12, 2007)

I totally agree with Jenii. Sounds like a classic gallstone attack. That pain is the worst!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like heart burn to me or a muscle spasm.

If its right there. 

If its throughout your lungs you may have Plurisey if its like a raging war on your lungs.

But I really think you have sever heartburn or just a pulled muscle.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 14, 2007)

Whatever it is, it sounds like it sucks, and I never want it.

Good luck on getting it fixed!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 14, 2007)

I had a pulled muscle in that spot. Don't know how it happened and it really hurt to take deep breaths. But, I don't remember it being intense when I was idle. Please get it checked out and keep us posted.


----------



## TM26 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for all of your well wishes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up waiting until I took my son to school and then my daughter and I headed to the walk in clinic, where in turn they sent me to the hospital. I had a bunch of tests done as I had a tumor removed in late october from my stomache. It turns out that it was a gallstone attack. So now I am on meds, but I am scared as h*ll to eat. I have never had anything like that, just bad heartburn when I was pregnant and it didn't feel like this. So now being wednesday I don't feel too bad no pains or anything. It is ironic because my mom had it happen to her the same night. 
Thanks again girls for all of your help


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 14, 2007)

kidney stones! they certainly are a 10 on a 10 point scale and can hurt from ripcage to hips...ohhh makes me week just thinking of it..


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelar1975* 

 
_I totally agree with Jenii. Sounds like a classic gallstone attack. That pain is the worst!_

 
Yes!  Sounds like something that happened to me alittle while I had my daughter.  How old are you kids because, it's been known to happen to women that are pregnant or, who just recently gave birth.  Same thing happened to a friend of mine and I think she had to have them taken out.  I had two bad attacks but the last one led me to having a panic attack at them same time and, I couldn't breath.  It was crazy!  I thought I was gonna die, it was that bad! I went to the ER and at first, they had no clue what was wrong because the pain had stopped.  They just said I had acid-reflux of something like that.  A few days later I went to see thr Dr. and she figured out what it was so I had some x-rays done and nothing was there.  The Dr. said I probably passed them when I had that last bad attack.  Nothings happen since then and I hope it never will.  That pain is right up there with giving birth, maybe worse for others. Now I'm scarred because it's possible that the same thing can happen when I have another baby.


----------

